# Rare Minerals by Bare Escentuals (nighttime powder mask?)



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 21, 2006)

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...goryId=C701  0

I'll be interested to hear reviews on this!


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 21, 2006)

wow  $60.00????


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 21, 2006)

oops, Mods, you can move this to the Bare Minerals sticky tread...I didn't know we were supposed to put "any" item from BE in that thread...


----------



## user3 (Mar 21, 2006)

ignore....no merge needed...moved to Skincare


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_JMcFly, Since it's a new product I'll leave this here for awhile so peeps can look at, express opinions etc...

I'll merge it with the BE thread in a about week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!!


----------



## toofaced (Mar 22, 2006)

*Rip Off imo*

*I read in article ( Allure maybe?) that said this is a total rip because minerals don't absorb into your skin, they si on top of it. I'll be passing on this.*


----------



## SMMY (Mar 22, 2006)

Me too. I don't need to wear makeup at night. I also wonder what it would do to my bedding. 
*images of large brown stains on my pillow case* ick!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Mar 22, 2006)

too exp and strange to me. but i must say that the skin revver upper that i was hasty about when i got the be kit has made my skin like it was when i was 17. no lie!(i'm 32)


----------



## hypodermic (Mar 23, 2006)

Could this be any more gimmicky? Minerals don't absorb into your face. Why would you want to put colour on before you go to bed? Argh, some of the products on the market these days are just ridiculous.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Mar 23, 2006)

$60 is insane, and I can't imagine ever wanting to put on color before I go to sleep. Sheesh.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thegirlgotsoul* 
_$60 is insane, and I can't imagine ever wanting to put on color before I go to sleep. Sheesh._

 
yeah, my thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## user3 (Mar 23, 2006)

I finally got time to see what this was all about.


This is similar to Clay mineral mask only in powder form.
So it's not really makeup, it's a face mask for nighttime. 
A bit strange but that's what it is.
Personally if I was going to wear a mask to bed I would rather it be one that dries and not one that is powder.

So this is more skincare than makeup. It's just odd to see a product like this out on the market.


----------



## moonrevel (Mar 23, 2006)

My first reaction to this product was a bit of a WTF, because like, if you just put it on before you go to sleep, why do you need to match it to your skin color?  So the men in your dreams don't see you with weird crap on your face?


----------



## user3 (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_My first reaction to this product was a bit of a WTF, because like, if you just put it on before you go to sleep, why do you need to match it to your skin color?  So the men in your dreams don't see you with weird crap on your face?_

 

LOL I am still trying to figure out why they different colors.

Maybe so it doesn't look like you anything on...


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 23, 2006)

I was just looking at this too...it sounds good cause I've been using BE for awhile and all my red spots on my face has dissapeared so I think this new product might be good.  I only had one problem with BE and that was the Mineral Veil that made my face itch a lot, but other than that most of the BE products I have has been absolutely perfect on my skin, I wouldnt be suprised if this product turned out to be what it says.  I do agree that $60 bucks is a lot and it looks small in the picture...so I guess we will have to see when someone tries it!


----------



## Shawna (Mar 23, 2006)

I have a lot of allergies to different things so I kind of like the idea of something that doesn't necessarily get absorbed in.  I can't use overnight moisturizer at all because I get hives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope somebody gets a sample of this and lets us know how it is.  Hint hint.


----------



## airrinleah (Mar 30, 2006)

*BE Rare Minerals*

Hi ladies!! 

I did actually purchase this, and I have been using it for one week now... it could be hopeful thinking, but it seems pretty amazing.  I think they make colors just so it is invisible on your skin.  

My skin feels silky smooth with it on, and some redness that has been plaguing me all winter seems to have dissappeared.  It could all be coincedence, but I'd like to think it was the RM! I had such luck with switching to their foundation, that I thought I would give it a chance.  I actually had someone say something nice about my skin, which doesn't regularly happen! If it keeps up like it has for the past few days, I will repurchase when it runs out! 

Erin <3 

ps. let me know if you have any questions!!


----------



## user3 (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *airrinleah* 
_Hi ladies!! 

I did actually purchase this, and I have been using it for one week now... it could be hopeful thinking, but it seems pretty amazing.  I think they make colors just so it is invisible on your skin.  

My skin feels silky smooth with it on, and some redness that has been plaguing me all winter seems to have dissappeared.  It could all be coincedence, but I'd like to think it was the RM! I had such luck with switching to their foundation, that I thought I would give it a chance.  I actually had someone say something nice about my skin, which doesn't regularly happen! If it keeps up like it has for the past few days, I will repurchase when it runs out! 

Erin <3 

ps. let me know if you have any questions!!_

 

Thank you for the info.
I've thought a few times about trying this out since I adore the foundation.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks airrinleah!!! we've been waiting for someone to try this. Keep us posted as to how you're liking it in the future!


----------



## JunkaLunk (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_LOL I am still trying to figure out why they different colors.

Maybe so it doesn't look like you anything on...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm guessing they made it in different colors bacause you can also where it in the daytime???  
heh, I dunno. But 60 dollars is ridiculous, especially for sleeping in,where no one would see it.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 6, 2006)

there's a couple reviews on makeup alley...


----------



## luminious (Apr 14, 2006)

*Rare Minerals*

Anyone tried Rare Minerals by Bare Minerals? I guess you wear it to bed...

http://www.rareminerals.com/

This breakthrough, mineral-based nighttime treatment represents the first of its kind. For the first time ever, all 72 organic macro and micro minerals that exist in nature are available in a time released, active ingredient formula. Containing no preservatives and zero irritants whatsoever, it's ideal for all skin types, even the most sensitive.

Bare Escentuals creates its products with the belief that healthy skin is the first line of defense against aging. The patent-pending, 100 percent pure organic mineral concentrate in RareMinerals Skin Revival Treatment contains a perfectly-balanced blend of 72 macro and micro minerals harvested from untouched, virgin soil. The unique, non-aqueous form of the organic soil mineral concentrate is the perfect nutrient carrier for vitamins A and C, and a host of botanical extracts. Some of the benefits are faster skin renewal, increased firmness, improved hydration, increased skin luminosity and a reduction in the appearance of redness associated with acne and rosacea.

The exclusive powder form delivers these benefits at their fullest potency, and also increases the skin's ability to better utilize each of its natural ingredients. While the Pillow Puff applicator provides flawless delivery and exact application, the real action takes place while you're sleeping.

edit.. haha i just checked out the price on sephora.com.. 60$ they have to be nuts.


----------



## user3 (Apr 14, 2006)

post Merged with exsisting thread


----------



## Char1986 (Apr 30, 2006)

My mom started using the clear one a week ago.  It was a gift from her sister, and she was going to give it to me to try, but as I am up at school now, she decided to use it.  She came up to visit today and her face looked good.  She said she did notice a difference.  She uses LiftFusion on her face, and she said this stuff even helped to improve how that worked.  She does look a few years younger!


----------



## melmcc (May 5, 2006)

I have read really good reviews of this, but I have to admit I am kind of skeptical for $60...


----------

